# BLI Paragon3 Steam Loco - Lights On Startup



## smarcus3 (Feb 15, 2016)

I can't get the lights to turn on automatically at startup. Rule 17 lighting is active, but lights need to be manually turned on via F0. Thoughts on how to get them to turn on automatically? I've read through the technical manual but no dice. 

Thanks.


----------



## HOTrainNut (Feb 17, 2016)

Set CV8 to 8 and or do a hard reset 3 or 4 times to ensure its reset. I had a BLI loco arrive brand new and needed a hard reset 4 times before it would respond.


----------



## smarcus3 (Feb 15, 2016)

Already set cv8 to 8 which definitely did a reset as the address changed back to 3 but that didn't affect the lighting.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Don't have any experience of BLi locos but I imagine the same applies to other decoders. I don't believe there is a way for the lights to activate at startup. You have to activate them with F0.


----------



## smarcus3 (Feb 15, 2016)

Gotcha. Thanks for the info, just weird as the manual implies that it will turn on automatically but doesn't 

Thanks!


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

The "whining" sound you hear is the dynamo powering up, but the lights have to be turned on manually.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

In the CV settings you will find a CV that will continue operations of that particular decoder in the same fashion it was the last time you ran it. I don't recall right off hand what CV it is. Just read through the manual you got with it and it will jump out at you.


----------



## Roundhouse Foreman (Jan 6, 2015)

Try setting the light configuration before you set the 4 digit address from #03 so that the decoder will remember its initial setup as being with the lights on vs not on as factory #03 would be if you just went directly to 4 digit from 2 digit. 
Inadvertently found this out when readdressing some NCE decoders with the headlights, speed and engine type icon still selected, the lights come on when tracks first powered up but not indicated as ON on the Dynamis controller icon for the engine selected but when cycled on-off the lights will then follow the icon.


----------



## smarcus3 (Feb 15, 2016)

Roundhouse Foreman said:


> Try setting the light configuration before you set the 4 digit address from #03 so that the decoder will remember its initial setup as being with the lights on vs not on as factory #03 would be if you just went directly to 4 digit from 2 digit.
> Inadvertently found this out when readdressing some NCE decoders with the headlights, speed and engine type icon still selected, the lights come on when tracks first powered up but not indicated as ON on the Dynamis controller icon for the engine selected but when cycled on-off the lights will then follow the icon.


I'll give this a try. Thanks.


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

Cycleops said:


> Don't have any experience of BLi locos but I imagine the same applies to other decoders. I don't believe there is a way for the lights to activate at startup. You have to activate them with F0.


I agree with cycleops on this. I no you have a Paragon3. I have a bli paragon 2 ,and I have to turn my headlight on after the start up. I was told the paragon 2 and 3 have the same functions.


----------



## Odyknuck (Dec 31, 2015)

The Digitrax I recently installed requires you to enable the head light function via button "0" on my NCE Cab. Once enabled it functions correctly.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

